# Backyard wildlife



## FOWL BRAWL

Is anyone seeing anything new or interesting showing up at your feeders?

I have noticed the lack of cardinals so far this fall. (northeast ohio)

I love watching the birds in the morning when having some coffee


----------



## overcheck

last spring we counted 24 around the feeders we seen one last week. we keep asking the same question where did they go?


----------



## Tstein

I have noticed some juvenile's are starting to return to my feeder.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

Had 2 males at the feeders this morning. Hocking county.


----------



## guppygill

All summer, blue jays and cardinals, lots of them. Summit co.


----------



## guppygill

Looking at a cardinal right now


----------



## JamesF

We haven't seen many Cardinals all summer. Just saw one yesterday.


----------



## lunder

Cardinals and many other birds seem to have left. Unusually quiet at my feeders!! waiting for bird irruption I keep reading about. hoping .....


----------



## Redheads

Junco’s have been the primary visitor at the feeder. I’ve noticed the few cardinals I’ve seen have been hanging back and reluctant to come. I’ve never seen so few this time of year ,I feed primarily sunflower seeds just for them.


----------



## dugworm

Yea Junco's showed up last week. They love the cold. Cardinals seem the same as every year. Cuy co.


----------



## JamesF

Early in the summer I had quite a bit of different birds at the feeders, but the Squirrels moved in and destroyed some of the feeders. I was feeding the Squirrels trying to keep them off the feeders. I finally took them down. A lot of the birds were just passing through at that point. I need to repair them and put them where the Squirrels can't jump to them, that was my fault for having them too close to things that they could climb up and make a leap. I saw one of them jump about five feet from the ground.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Not in relation to local birds but the coolest birds I've seen on my travels are magpies. Really nice streamers on their tails and they seem rather aggressive. Never seen them over here east.


----------



## Mickey

Hey birders! Let us know what area you live in please. Had lots of male red winged blackbirds here in the Canton area lately. Lots of cardinals too. Among the more uncommon sights have been a red breasted nuthatch and a carolina wren.


----------



## Mickey

JamesF said:


> Early in the summer I had quite a bit of different birds at the feeders, but the Squirrels moved in and destroyed some of the feeders. I was feeding the Squirrels trying to keep them off the feeders. I finally took them down. A lot of the birds were just passing through at that point. I need to repair them and put them where the Squirrels can't jump to them, that was my fault for having them too close to things that they could climb up and make a leap. I saw one of them jump about five feet from the ground.


Check my Migratory Beauties post from a few months ago. There is some info and a picture of my feeder design. No squirrel problems for me.


----------



## Redheads

Mickey said:


> Hey birders! Let us know what area you live in please. Had lots of male red winged blackbirds here in the Canton area lately. Lots of cardinals too. Among the more uncommon sights have been a red breasted nuthatch and a carolina wren.


I'm in Summit county

Im thinking the reason some of my birds are reluctant to go to the feeder is because of other preditors. I've had a red shouldered hawk and a coopers hawk around all summer and early fall, though i haven't seen them recently.


----------



## Mickey

My bad! My feeder design and photos are in the post titled Attracting Baltimore Orioles. Sorry.


----------



## JamesF

Mickey said:


> My bad! My feeder design and photos are in the post titled Attracting Baltimore Orioles. Sorry.


Ok.


----------



## bruce

I am with you on preditors. WE have coopers;sharp shined;red shouldered hawks and red tailed. Just to name a fuew . Franklin co.


Redheads said:


> I'm in Summit county
> 
> Im thinking the reason some of my birds are reluctant to go to the feeder is because of other preditors. I've had a red shouldered hawk and a coopers hawk around all summer and early fall, though i haven't seen them recently.


----------



## 21938

We have quite a few Cardinals showing up at our feeders. They're out in numbers at first light and right before dark. Later in the morning it seems they're competing too much with the Red Wings and the Blue Jays and they can't win. We also have lots of Doves that the Cooper's Hawks really seem to target and maybe the Cardinals know enough not to feed when the hawk is active, I think once we have snow on the ground, we'll all see more Cards.

Mickey, Carolina Wrens are one of our favorites, small bird, big song. They don't migrate, so provide a warm roosting pocket near your house for if you can. They are one bird that is vocal year round.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Plenty Cardinals around central Ohio. They’re always hanging around my Junipers. The most common birds at my feeders are Chickadees, Downeys, Hairys, Red Bellied peckers, Yellow Shafted peckers, Chickadees, White Breasted Nuthatches, House Finches, Gold Finches, Blue Jays, Tufted Titmice,Bluebirds, Starlings, Robins ( not so many the last couple weeks), Carolina Wrens although I haven’t seen one lately. Some Song Sparrows, an occasional House sparrow, lately bunches of Doves and Juncos. Saw a Purple Finch a few weeks ago and a Red Breasted Nuthatch last week and the occasional Brow Creeper and Grey Catbirds. Crows but they don’t eat at the feeders.
There are others around but this is most of what I’ve seen lately.
I heard Pine Siskens are around but haven’t seen any yet.

We didn’t put up any feeders till late June (New hobby) and it took a couple of weeks for ‘em to get cookin good. Looking forward to next year.

In regards to the squirrels... I use hot pepper food in my feeders in the back. They won’t eat it.
My feeders in the front are baffled.


----------



## JamesF

I'm in Uniontown, we get a few bluejays, catbirds,juncos all winter. We used to have a pair of hawks, until their nesting trees. Plenty of other birds if I keep up with the feeders, and that can be a full time job!


----------



## cwm

Live in Mahoning County. See a few early morning ,but sunset there is 12-16 on the ground under feeders.


----------



## Sgirl

Hi there, I was brought up bird watching. Had an Aunt that knew all there is to know about all birds. The first thing I remember her telling me is that you don't feed song birds from may thru oct. The first of may you take down feeders and put up hummingbird feeders , thistle feeders for the finches and cut up some oranges for the orioles . The reason to not feed the song birds is due to the circle of life. Those birds should be eating bugs and pests and barries. Then first of oct. Take down those summer feeders and put the song bird feeders back up. She said never forget to fill those feeders in the winter because they will have made your feeder it's home and if your food source dries up then they can die unless there are feeders close by in neighbors yard. Ok, just thought I would share. Hope everyone has a good thanksgiving.
Sandra


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Seems like the few cardinals that were using my feeders have left since this last heavy snow


----------



## JamesF

Same here.


----------



## Lazy 8

Gottagofishn said:


> Plenty Cardinals around central Ohio. They’re always hanging around my Junipers. The most common birds at my feeders are Chickadees, Downeys, Hairys, Red Bellied peckers, Yellow Shafted peckers, Chickadees, White Breasted Nuthatches, House Finches, Gold Finches, Blue Jays, Tufted Titmice,Bluebirds, Starlings, Robins ( not so many the last couple weeks), Carolina Wrens although I haven’t seen one lately. Some Song Sparrows, an occasional House sparrow, lately bunches of Doves and Juncos. Saw a Purple Finch a few weeks ago and a Red Breasted Nuthatch last week and the occasional Brow Creeper and Grey Catbirds. Crows but they don’t eat at the feeders.
> There are others around but this is most of what I’ve seen lately.
> I heard Pine Siskens are around but haven’t seen any yet.
> 
> We didn’t put up any feeders till late June (New hobby) and it took a couple of weeks for ‘em to get cookin good. Looking forward to next year.
> 
> In regards to the squirrels... I use hot pepper food in my feeders in the back. They won’t eat it.
> My feeders in the front are baffled.


We use the peppered hot suet cakes also. Regular birds don't mind, they can't taste it. Squirrel do. We feed the squirrels unsalted peanuts in the shell. Well them and the Blue Jay's. We have about the same birds as gottagofishing. We're in central OH. 
Seems like the cardinals hit us right before it gets dark? Might look out and see 6 to 10 of them. They pretty much have the feeders to themselves. We run straight black oilers.


----------



## JamesF

The Squirrels have really moved in the past few years. I'm going to try the hot pepper food.


----------



## Gottagofishn

feeder is rockin today! Northern Flicker, Brown Creeper, Dark Eyed Junco’s, Purple and House Finchs, Doves, Titmice, Cardinals, Pine Sisken’s, Red and White Breasted Nuthatch’s, Chickedee’s (not sure weather they are Carolina or Black Caped, both or hybrids) and Starlings. Side yard has a gazillion Robins. Downey’s and Red belly’s have been around all day too.
When there’s that much activity on the feeder I’m betting Fishermen and hunters would also get plenty of action as well!


----------



## Gottagofishn

Couple other things I have noticed (wondered). First is, I see flocks of Titmice often... wonder what a flock of them are called
The other thing Chickadees. Columbus is just south of the dividing line (according to Cornell) between the Black Caped and Carolina. They also start they can interbreed. Anyone have a definitive way to tell them apart?


----------



## 21938

Gottagofishn, sounds like you guys have a lot of activity at your place. The Creepers, Red Breasted Nuthatch and Purple Finches are something we only see sporadically at our place. As far as telling the difference between the Carolina and Black Capped Chickadees, I think that would be as tough as identifying fall Warblers. I don't believe we have any Carolina Chickadees up here though. Our woodpecker crowd has gotten more active since the snowfall (14") with the male and female Pileated's hitting the suet fairly regular. A treat!


----------



## bruce

We have all the same plus Cooper's hawk, sharp shinned hawk, barred owls and red shouldered hawks.


Gottagofishn said:


> feeder is rockin today! Northern Flicker, Brown Creeper, Dark Eyed Junco’s, Purple and House Finchs, Doves, Titmice, Cardinals, Pine Sisken’s, Red and White Breasted Nuthatch’s, Chickedee’s (not sure weather they are Carolina or Black Caped, both or hybrids) and Starlings. Side yard has a gazillion Robins. Downey’s and Red belly’s have been around all day too.
> When there’s that much activity on the feeder I’m betting Fishermen and hunters would also get plenty of action as well!


----------



## Gottagofishn

I have a place on the outskirts of Worthington. It is located on an intermittent flowage that dumps into the Olentangy. The area surrounding the flowage is wooded all the way to the river...if you were to follow the creek it’s maybe 1/2mi. From the river. Lot’s of wildlife for being this close to the city.
The Red Breasted Nuthatches, Pine Siskens the Purple Finches and Junko’s are just visiting I think. Same with the Robins. Ours fly south and the ones we get are from N. of us I believe.
Pileated’s are something I haven’t seen and would love to. I’ve heard them in the summer but have never spotted one. Owls are around but have never had a confirmed sighting.. a couple at dusk I think were Barred Owls, but not positive.
Plenty of Coopers around, haven’t seen the other varieties though.
New to birding, great retirement hobby...
Do Pielated’s come to feeders?
Anyone see the Snowy Owl up at Alum? A friend sent me a pic the other day... very cool.
Al


----------



## 21938

Gottagofishn said:


> I have a place on the outskirts of Worthington. It is located on an intermittent flowage that dumps into the Olentangy. The area surrounding the flowage is wooded all the way to the river...if you were to follow the creek it’s maybe 1/2mi. From the river. Lot’s of wildlife for being this close to the city.
> The Red Breasted Nuthatches, Pine Siskens the Purple Finches and Junko’s are just visiting I think. Same with the Robins. Ours fly south and the ones we get are from N. of us I believe.
> Pileated’s are something I haven’t seen and would love to. I’ve heard them in the summer but have never spotted one. Owls are around but have never had a confirmed sighting.. a couple at dusk I think were Barred Owls, but not positive.
> Plenty of Coopers around, haven’t seen the other varieties though.
> New to birding, great retirement hobby...
> Do Pielated’s come to feeders?
> Anyone see the Snowy Owl up at Alum? A friend sent me a pic the other day... very cool.
> Al


While the Pileateds visit our feeders here in Richfield we had feeders closer to the house in Hinckley, where we lived previously. Here are pics from there of the male and female (bottom). They would bring their young when they were fledged.


----------



## bruce

If Canada has a bad winter we will see all kinds of new birds. Shriks, Snowy owls and more. If we have a bad winter as well they will pass us by.Bruce


Gottagofishn said:


> I have a place on the outskirts of Worthington. It is located on an intermittent flowage that dumps into the Olentangy. The area surrounding the flowage is wooded all the way to the river...if you were to follow the creek it’s maybe 1/2mi. From the river. Lot’s of wildlife for being this close to the city.
> The Red Breasted Nuthatches, Pine Siskens the Purple Finches and Junko’s are just visiting I think. Same with the Robins. Ours fly south and the ones we get are from N. of us I believe.
> Pileated’s are something I haven’t seen and would love to. I’ve heard them in the summer but have never spotted one. Owls are around but have never had a confirmed sighting.. a couple at dusk I think were Barred Owls, but not positive.
> Plenty of Coopers around, haven’t seen the other varieties though.
> New to birding, great retirement hobby...
> Do Pielated’s come to feeders?
> Anyone see the Snowy Owl up at Alum? A friend sent me a pic the other day... very cool.
> Al


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Well its been a while since i was able to sit at the table and have some coffee while watching the feeders. As always i keep a good eye on them to make sure they are always filled. Over the past week, It occurred to me that i haven't had to add any seed to the feeders at all. One feeder has just your basic bird seed mix while the other is all oiled sunflower seeds and i do also have a couple suet cakes out as well. Anyways this morning ive seen 3 squirrels, which is very low, two juncos and that's been it........very odd. I'm usually and have been refilling these feeders almost every other day going thru 50 lbe every 8-10 days.

As mentioned before i do have some predators around but i always had them.

No really close neighbors,here in NEO

Thoughts ?


----------



## Gottagofishn

I recently had surgery and am recovering with no weight on my right foot. Consequently I’m laying in front of a window by some of my feeders. Monday and Tuesday it was overcast and there was a ton of activity with birds hanging around all day. Wednesday and Thursday it was sunny. Both days there was very little activity, like hardly any. Today is going to by sunny, we’ll see what happens. I had a little flurry (Doves, Finches, Downey’s and Red Bellies) around 8:30. It’s now 9:00...it’s barren... although I do see a Brown Creeper eh...creeping around a Cottonwood. Interested to see if they hit the feeder today or not.
Oh, in an earlier post I thought I had Purple Finches hanging around. Although I’m pretty sure I had one earlier in the fall I’m fairly confident the ones I’m seeing now are House Finches.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

After yesterdays and today's snowmelt plus spending the day outside and moving firewood around my suspicions were confirmed,,,,,,,carnage, and plenty of it. Bits and pieces of rabbits and feathers found in various places all around the house.
I guess the feeders have served its purposes as feeders for all.I'm happy to say there haven't been any cat tracks in the snow so im guessing its been an aerial attack.
So is the cycle of life


----------



## bruce

To day we went to alum creek lake and saw a snowy owl. Cool as hell


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Not to dwel on the fact but i might be missing something here,,,very odd year at the bird feeder.

I haven't had to refill in over 10 days, In the past years, it would be every couple of days,if not daily.

The only thing ive done differently this year was put a small log at the base of the feeder, this was to give me a better shot at the chipmunks, which worked out perfectly.


----------



## Sgirl

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Seems like the few cardinals that were using my feeders have left since this last heavy snow


You may have a type bird they don't care to feed with, I know they like fruit loops.i 🙃


----------



## Lewzer

Same here. Our feeders have been empty the last week.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

The last two days the red wave has rolled into my feeders.

The bright red color of a cardinal against the snow is something i enjoy seeing this time of year when having my coffee in the morning


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

We are on the edge of a wooded escarpment about 220 feet bove ELk Creek. Have plenty of cardinal pairs, sometimes 8. Our breeding pair of Pileated woodpeckers come back after a two month abscence. Now the opportunistic grackles are in flocks (wife calls the hoodlums), and they can empty 5 pounds of nuts from a wiremesh feeder in one day. The yelllow finches seem more yellow than usual for winter, same for the pruple finches. Bluejays abound. Redtails and Coopers and Kestrels comb the open fields for mice and rabbits, and pick off the unwary bird from our porch.

Dennis


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Patience pays off. I saw him on the edge of the woods as I came down the driveway. Got in the family room in a chair and waited motionless for him to hit the nut feeder:


----------



## Gottagofishn

Man, I would love to see a Pileated... we have Downey’s, Hairy’s, Red Bellies, Northern Yellow Shafted Flickers. Haven’t seen a Red Head or Pileated.


----------



## KPI

I love the pileated they are huge and fun to watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitefin

We see them fairly often but only once have they come down for some suet.


----------



## Gottagofishn

We had this little guy show up yesterday, still here today. Hermit Thrush...


----------



## Gottagofishn

Today spotted a Brown Headed Cow Bird. Fairly uncommon around here. Must be the snow cover making these birds come to a feeder.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Usually by now the turkeys are also at the bird feeders constantly,i havent seen any in a month or so,kinda weird.


----------



## $diesel$

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Patience pays off. I saw him on the edge of the woods as I came down the driveway. Got in the family room in a chair and waited motionless for him to hit the nut feeder:


We were just talking about the pileated on the "bird feeder" post. Seems like everyone, including me, can't get them to come to our feeders.
What are you using, Mr. Whiskers, peanuts?
I have just about every kind of woodpecker around hitting my suet blocks, but ole Mr. pileated just fly's thru every so often.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

$diesel$ said:


> We were just talking about the pileated on the "bird feeder" post. Seems like everyone, including me, can't get them to come to our feeders.
> What are you using, Mr. Whiskers, peanuts?
> I have just about every kind of woodpecker around hitting my suet blocks, but ole Mr. pileated just fly's thru every so often.


Mrs. Whiskers feeds what's called peanut pickouts, basically penuts from a pproocessing line that are unfit because they're broken or over/under roasted. COme 50 lbs to the bag from Reading Feed MIll in Reading Ohio north of Cincy, $17 a bag. These folks also have good prices on black oil sunflower and nyger thistle. She also make her own suet cakes with beef back fat fom the butcher. Put any old fruit and bread out in a wire cage. She gets a ton of enjoyment seeing all the species come by. SOme surprising visitors sometimes. The grackles have descended in droves for the last few weeks, and can clean out 5 lbs of peanuts in half a day - she calls them hoodlums cause they try to run off all the others, even the blue jays who generally don't take any $^^^^ from anybody. The Pileated Woodpeckers stand their ground to all, even the squirrels.Racoons are a problem at night if there's fruit or bread left.

Dennis


----------



## Redheads

I have a pair of pileated on my feeder year around. Im not sure if over time they just got used to coming in without a problem and feels comfortable but they are there daily and doesn't mind the activity at all.

The pair is never there at the same time and the female seems to come in first.

It doesn't matter which suet cake is hanging they will eat them both but prefer the peanut base ones.

Nothing compares to the" jackhammering" sound one makes, unless its on the side of the house


----------



## Ten Bears

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Is anyone seeing anything new or interesting showing up at your feeders?
> 
> I have noticed the lack of cardinals so far this fall. (northeast ohio)
> 
> I love watching the birds in the morning when having some coffee


I get Cardinals and a bunch of little birds at the feeder. Some Jays. Where I fish the Connie there are lots of Cardinals and Jays.


----------



## Gottagofishn

And what’s up with the friggin Robins... I have a pole with two branches attached and 4 feeders in the front and 5 feeders hanging off an old wood swing set in the back. There’s a monster Robin in front that just sits on the branches that chases off everything... including Flickers and even the Sapsucker. The little birds are having a heck of a time getting in. In back a Robin sits in one of the trays and chases everything off. I would have thought the Starlings would have been the bullies.


----------



## $diesel$

Thanks, ol' whiskers, i will definitely try the peanuts. sir.🤙


----------



## WickedWalleye

Had this little guy feeding today. This is the first time I've seen this kind of bird at the feeder. Some type of Wren? I'm here in Boardman, Oh.


----------



## Mickey

Gottagofishn said:


> Today spotted a Brown Headed Cow Bird. Fairly uncommon around here. Must be the snow cover making these birds come to a feeder.


Cowbirds are bbgun targets in my yard. They lay their eggs in songbird nests and when their young hatch they take over the nest. I've seen chipping sparrows feeding fledgeling cowbirds twice and it's sad that you know the cowbirds have destroyed a songbird nest.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Agree on the cowbirds and starlings.....hawks gotta eat too.
that’s funny, gottagofishin is N. Of Columbus and says cowbirds are a rarity...I’m SW of and have too many.
strangest to me this winter was a brown thrasher for a couple of days, then disappeared. I think this is the first time I’ve seen one at my winter feeders.
Hawk is a red shouldered I believe.
Cardinal count is at 13 for sure, possibly 15. (Best in years past was 22)
Blue Jays 7


----------



## Gottagofishn

WickedWalleye said:


> Had this little guy feeding today. This is the first time I've seen this kind of bird at the feeder. Some type of Wren? I'm here in Boardman, Oh.
> 
> View attachment 464565


I’ve been using an app called “Merlin” to ID birds. Maybe that would help.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

How many of you have birdbaths set up in the winter?

I have a lake and a creek but they are both frozen and thinking of adding a heated birdbath to the mix. I guess over the years i neglected this part of winter feeding


----------



## M R DUCKS

What are your thoughts on Grackles? I kind of like them, but at times they’re on the line of cowbirds and starlings?


----------



## $diesel$

M R DUCKS said:


> What are your thoughts on Grackles? I kind of like them, but at times they’re on the line of cowbirds and starlings?


I don't care for them at all. There as bad or worse than starlings in my book. They hog the suet and chase other birds away from my feeder. Gamo fodder.


----------



## Gottagofishn

I don’t like ‘em either... but we all gotta eat. They kinda come with the territory.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Wow! outside just got really noisy, best I can count is 15 Bluejays, carrying on, bouncing around, sounding off!


----------



## snag

We don’t get much blue jays, lots of juncos, chickadees, to many squirrels, then the pig grackles show up and tear the feeders up throwing seed all over. Once in awhile a hawk shows up to check things out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Some of the loudmouth bullies need to be set straight once in a while.
Had a 5 some of crows that would come in like clockwork and clear the area,now there are two and they observe from a distance.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

FOWL BRAWL said:


> How many of you have birdbaths set up in the winter?
> 
> I have a lake and a creek but they are both frozen and thinking of adding a heated birdbath to the mix. I guess over the years i neglected this part of winter feeding


Gave Mrs. Whiskers one for Christmas. 22" diameter, about 4" deep, 120v. Been open at least down to 5°F. Birds love it.

Dennis


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

3 degrees this morning and bright sunshine, the cardinals look so nice against the white snow.


A fire going some coffee and Irish whiskey,it jusy might be one of those days


----------



## $diesel$

I ran across this yesterday looking to identify a bird i seen recently. I never even heard of this critter, but it sure is cool looking.
This critter is called the Zanesville yellow cardinal.










This one was photographed in Tampa Bay


----------



## bobk

With the cold and snow the deer are moving a lot to fill their bellies. I was just thinking about a heater for my bird bath yesterday.


----------



## Troy Dave

There is a pair of pileated's that live in the area. My neighbor down the road about 3 miles has always had them around his yard and at his feeder. Over the years I have seen one around my yard maybe three times and heard them in the woods many times. Late November they started coming to my suet feeder and hanging around the yard pretty regular up until late January. Have not seen them since. Talking with my neighbor, he had not seen them at all from late November till almost February. Don't know why they chose to visit me but it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Saw this in the news today


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Gottagofishn

Our bully Robins packed their bags and left yesterday, headed north... spring is near! The feeders are back to normal and love is in the air.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Looks like the Robin didn’t leave... I suppose he just prefer’s the open turf to feed on. He still will try to occupy the feeder for relatively short periods of time but his heart isn’t in it like it was. Probably has other things on his mind


----------



## fishmeister

Saw my first Killdeer of the season this weekend. Migration is in full swing!


----------



## $diesel$

garhtr, i'm really like'n that red, white and blue cardinal.
Beautiful and patriotic as well.
Thanks for the pics, brother


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

The last couple of weeks i have been watching a hawk build a nest in a tall oak tree outback.(really surprised on the size of the nest seems small about half the size of a squirrels nest) It has been feeding off the bird feeder and along the creek banks which seem to be full of chipmunks. I never can get a real good look at it and not sure if its a coopers or sharp-shinned hawk. Never the less its cool to watch it hunt and fly the creekbed as it does. Ive been wanting to go look at the bace of the tree the nest is in to see what kind of remains might be there.
I will set up another feeding station closer to the nest and put my trail camera on it to see if i can get some photos


----------



## JamesF

We used to have a Red-tailed hawks nest nearby. That nest was huge! They fed on the neighbors little ankle biters and cats. But mostly small critters. There was a lot of bones around the tree. It was the last tree that was cut down. We have some kestrels that keep the chipmunks in check.


----------



## joekacz

JamesF said:


> We used to have a Red-tailed hawks nest nearby. That nest was huge! They fed on the neighbors little ankle biters and cats. But mostly small critters. There was a lot of bones around the tree. It was the last tree that was cut down. We have some kestrels that keep the chipmunks in check.


Send them Kestrels my way if they run out of chipmunks by you.


----------



## $diesel$

I've had a Coopers around here for the last several years and had an eagle watching the doves last fall.
I'm happy to see some newbies this season.
Red breasted nuthatch, tufted titmouse and a brown headed cowbird so far.
There is also a new black and white one i've not seen before, but i gotta go to my book to see what it is. I believe it's a type of chickadee.


----------



## Gottagofishn

$diesel$ said:


> I've had a Coopers around here for the last several years and had an eagle watching the doves last fall.
> I'm happy to see some newbies this season.
> Red breasted nuthatch, tufted titmouse and a brown headed cowbird so far.
> There is also a new black and white one i've not seen before, but i gotta go to my book to see what it is. I believe it's a type of chickadee.


For ID’ing birds I use two apps. Merlin, by Cornell does a real nice job, pics of males, females, immature and different stages. Info, maps and calls as well. BirdNet will identify them by their calls. It does an amazing job. And, if you’re into keeping lists, eBird. Lots of resources through these apps as well.


----------



## $diesel$

Thanx, fishn. 
I looked up the little b + w one i been seeing, a black capped chickadee.


----------



## Gottagofishn

$diesel$ said:


> Thanx, fishn.
> I looked up the little b + w one i been seeing, a black capped chickadee.


Depending on what part of the state your in it could be a Carolina Chickadee. Black Capped are in northern Ohio, Carolina are in central, southern Ohio as I understand it. The differences between the two are so slight anyone would be hard pressed to tell the difference...and, they are always on the move, they never sit still long enough to really study them. And, maybe they interbreed.


----------



## $diesel$

Ya, i noticed that in the photos, i just assumed it was a black cap, but your right, i could never tell them apart. I just enjoy watch'n any kind of critter in the back yard.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Does everyone feed year around or just throughout the fall and winter months?

I always feed year round but contemplating shutting it down until fall. The reason is i added a new raised garden bed to the area and really dont want to deal with the problems once i plant my flowers and vegetables. Yeah i can move it buts its also in the best spot for viewing and cleaning up the riff raff


----------



## bobk

We were having trouble with the bird feeders being knocked down so I strung the feeders on a cable to stop whatever was knocking them down. Worked for a little while then the feeders started getting knocked down again. I placed a camera on the feeders to see what was going on. Stinken raccoons!


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> Stinken raccoons!


I had raccoon problems and they tore up a few feeders and ate my suet cakes. 
We signed a peace treaty and I provide them with bread and dog food. They stay fat and happy and stay away from my garbage n feeders now.








This is my favorite-- "Misses O"-- her 3rd year of eating handouts and being overweight.
Good luck !


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

bobk said:


> We were having trouble with the bird feeders being knocked down so I strung the feeders on a cable to stop whatever was knocking them down. Worked for a little while then the feeders started getting knocked down again. I placed a camera on the feeders to see what was going on. Stinken raccoons!
> View attachment 468831
> View attachment 468832


Looks like a good shooting gallery potential,or at least a nice place for a snare


----------



## Gottagofishn

We use hot pepper seed in our back yard feeders. Very effective... nothing will eat it except the birds.


----------



## bobk

I;ll be feedning


FOWL BRAWL said:


> Looks like a good shooting gallery potential,or at least a nice place for a snare


Carnival game for sure.


----------



## Mickey

bobk said:


> We were having trouble with the bird feeders being knocked down so I strung the feeders on a cable to stop whatever was knocking them down. Worked for a little while then the feeders started getting knocked down again. I placed a camera on the feeders to see what was going on. Stinken raccoons!
> View attachment 468831
> View attachment 468832


Get some liter pop bottles and cut a hole in the bottom. String them on your cable on either side of the feeders.


----------



## $diesel$

bobk said:


> We were having trouble with the bird feeders being knocked down so I strung the feeders on a cable to stop whatever was knocking them down. Worked for a little while then the feeders started getting knocked down again. I placed a camera on the feeders to see what was going on. Stinken raccoons!
> View attachment 468831
> View attachment 468832


Try this, bobk, it has worked flawlessly for me the last three years. Except when a bear tore it down last spring......lol


----------



## bobk

Mickey said:


> Get some liter pop bottles and cut a hole in the bottom. String them on your cable on either side of the feeders.


I like that idea!


----------



## Mickey

bobk said:


> I like that idea!


Drink the pop first.


----------



## Gottagofishn

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Does everyone feed year around or just throughout the fall and winter months?
> 
> I always feed year round but contemplating shutting it down until fall. The reason is i added a new raised garden bed to the area and really dont want to deal with the problems once i plant my flowers and vegetables. Yeah i can move it buts its also in the best spot for viewing and cleaning up the riff raff


I have been feeding them year round. We added freeze dried mealworms to the buffet. They seem to pretty much have the same appetite as in the winter months. I imagine they would do fine without the food. I do it hoping to keep them around. Great winter pastime...


----------



## Mickey

Canton area first sightings. Wren and Towhee 4/28. Oriole and Catbird today! Now waiting on the first hummer.


----------



## Mickey

Female Red Breasted Grosbeak in Canton today.


----------



## WickedWalleye

We have not seen any Grosbeaks or Orioles yet here in Boardman. This morning we had a Tom courting a hen in our backyard, pretty neat and blessed to be able to watch. Then a real treat was a Great White Egret down fishing in a stream that runs through our backyard. A couple of weeks ago we had a Blue Heron down in the stream. Time to prep the boat, so we can do some fishing!


----------



## Gottagofishn

Tom struttin his stuff...very cool!


----------



## $diesel$

Just noticed the darn grackles and the starlings moved in, chasing away other birds and eating all my suet.


----------



## bobk

Finally had our first oriole this afternoon. Great colors.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Saw my first Oriole on the feeder today NEO

No humers yet


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Saw my first Oriole on the feeder today NEO
> 
> No humers yet


 Orioles are emptying the three trays of grape jelly every day

Still no hummers or grosbeaks seen


----------



## $diesel$

Are there any other birds that will eat oranges?
If i had an oriole yesterday, i didn't see him, but a small portion of both oranges were fed upon.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Orioles are emptying the three trays of grape jelly every day
> 
> Still no hummers or grosbeaks seen


Just had my first male hummingbird at the feeder


----------



## WickedWalleye

We seen our first Oriole and Gosbeak today in Boardman. Had another suprise show up....some ducks eating some bread we threw out.....and a deer wanted in on some of the action. We get very few hummingbirds here, but we do see them, I think it's because we are in a too heavily wooded area.


----------



## WickedWalleye

The oranges we put out have been getting devoured, just seen a cat bird picking at it. Just had this pileated woodpecker tearing up this dead maple tree.


----------



## $diesel$

My orioles finally showed up yesterday, one pair, however, i missed them but the wife didn't. 🤙


----------



## Redheads

My Oriole feeder has three separate "dishes " for jelly and I've been filling them daily with grape.

Back up three days.....I open the fridge to get the jelly out, as i was walking i realized i had grabbed the strawberry instead of the grape, curious i filled one of the containers with the strawberry then the remainder of the two with grape. To my surprise, the strawberry is the one they have been emptying first each of the three days, as i refilled the strawberry this evening they been on it steadily.
I guess for whatever reason i was under the impression that grape was king with these birds........live and learn.


----------



## $diesel$

I hear ya, Redheads, my male oriole was actually eating off the suet block yesterday.
I've never seen that before. With grape jelly and fresh oranges, who would have thunk it?


----------



## joekacz

$diesel$ said:


> I hear ya, Redheads, my male oriole was actually eating off the suet block yesterday.
> I've never seen that before. With grape jelly and fresh oranges, who would have thunk it?
> 
> View attachment 469859


Sometimes you gotta eat Chinese and sometimes it’s Italian,variety is the spice of life. Just ask them deer that munch on my purple coneflower !!


----------



## Redheads

$diesel$ said:


> I hear ya, Redheads, my male oriole was actually eating off the suet block yesterday.
> I've never seen that before. With grape jelly and fresh oranges, who would have thunk it?
> 
> View attachment 469859


For me, the funny part to all of this is a few years ago when i noticed and started thinking about Orioles came one morning when one was on my hummingbird feeder drinking away
Ironically now i see just as many hummingbirds on the Oriole feeder as i do Orioles.
Nectar is nectar, and as joekacz says its the spice of life......tonight my nectar is a glass of Knob Creek and a longneck bottle of Budweiser before calling it quits for the evening,the alarm is set for 2:45 am for a Friday morning turkey hunt and hopefully a good breakfast at Monty's afterwards.


----------



## joekacz

Redheads said:


> For me, the funny part to all of this is a few years ago when i noticed and started thinking about Orioles came one morning when one was on my hummingbird feeder drinking away
> Ironically now i see just as many hummingbirds on the Oriole feeder as i do Orioles.
> Nectar is nectar, and as joekacz says its the spice of life......tonight my nectar is a glass of Knob Creek and a longneck bottle of Budweiser before calling it quits for the evening,the alarm is set for 2:45 am for a Friday morning turkey hunt and hopefully a good breakfast at Monty's afterwards.


Hope you have a great hunt and stay safe. Let us know about the hunt.


----------



## $diesel$

Redheads said:


> For me, the funny part to all of this is a few years ago when i noticed and started thinking about Orioles came one morning when one was on my hummingbird feeder drinking away
> Ironically now i see just as many hummingbirds on the Oriole feeder as i do Orioles.
> Nectar is nectar, and as joekacz says its the spice of life......tonight my nectar is a glass of Knob Creek and a longneck bottle of Budweiser before calling it quits for the evening,the alarm is set for 2:45 am for a Friday morning turkey hunt and hopefully a good breakfast at Monty's afterwards.


Good luck on yer hunt, Red.
Breakfast is sounding pretty good right about now.


----------



## joekacz

Redheads said:


> For me, the funny part to all of this is a few years ago when i noticed and started thinking about Orioles came one morning when one was on my hummingbird feeder drinking away
> Ironically now i see just as many hummingbirds on the Oriole feeder as i do Orioles.
> Nectar is nectar, and as joekacz says its the spice of life......tonight my nectar is a glass of Knob Creek and a longneck bottle of Budweiser before calling it quits for the evening,the alarm is set for 2:45 am for a Friday morning turkey hunt and hopefully a good breakfast at Monty's afterwards.


Well how was your breakfast at Montey’s?? Did you get to weigh a bird there...?


----------



## Redheads

joekacz said:


> Well how was your breakfast at Montey’s?? Did you get to weigh a bird there...?


Never made breakfast, was in the woods until noon.
Beautiful morning,34 degrees,no wind,no rain,but also.........no bird
The first group of turkeys went off at 5:05 and from what i thought i had to walk almost underneath them, figured there were 3-4 different birds but sounded like jakes. About 5:30 two birds started gobbling in the direction where i hoped they would and gobbled pretty good until 6:30 ish
The first group of gobbling birds confirmed my suspicions as i had 3 jakes in front of me shortly after 6am. The other group of birds ended up going silent until 9:30 ish when a group of sandhills came over making a racket and the birds gobbled 4-5 times. I was able to get them to gobble to the call a few other times before they went silent again. I know they were close but the woods are really starting to get thick and i never did see them.
I will be sitting against the same tree in the morning and won't complain one bit if tomorrow is a carbon copy of today


----------



## joekacz

Redheads said:


> Never made breakfast, was in the woods until noon.
> Beautiful morning,34 degrees,no wind,no rain,but also.........no bird
> The first group of turkeys went off at 5:05 and from what i thought i had to walk almost underneath them, figured there were 3-4 different birds but sounded like jakes. About 5:30 two birds started gobbling in the direction where i hoped they would and gobbled pretty good until 6:30 ish
> The first group of gobbling birds confirmed my suspicions as i had 3 jakes in front of me shortly after 6am. The other group of birds ended up going silent until 9:30 ish when a group of sandhills came over making a racket and the birds gobbled 4-5 times. I was able to get them to gobble to the call a few other times before they went silent again. I know they were close but the woods are really starting to get thick and i never did see them.
> I will be sitting against the same tree in the morning and won't complain one bit if tomorrow is a carbon copy of today


I really enjoy watching birds at the feeder but it’s still hard to beat being in the spring wood before sunrise and listening to it waking up with all of the birds sounding off with usually the turkey being last,that’s living.


----------



## WickedWalleye

Last year was the first year I ever seen Orioles in person. Back in the 70's when I would stay over my Grandparents, we use to sit for hours and watch the bird feeder, just Jays, Cardinals, an occasional Woodpecker and Sparrows. So, today, I have been watching a female Oriole pulling dead long grasses and peeling long strips of bark off of some sapling trees, I've been watching which direction she is taking them to build her nest. Had to Google to see what their nests look like, they have pretty cool and unique nests. Can't wait to see it. Took a screenshot of one on the internet.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Seems like the last couple of days the young of the year chipmunks are out in full force and easy pickins.

Now is definitely a good time to thin the herd and eliminate some future problems around the home and garden


----------



## the weav

My cat is catching small Chipmunks daily.
She is happy.


----------



## $diesel$

In the last 2 weeks, i have seen young of the year woodpeckers and white nuthatches.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Surveying walk the back yard....took out a mole, collected another 50 cicadas for the freezer, got scolded by a red squirrel, then walked up on this....
cool....


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

I added a small feeder and filled it with dried mealworms last week and now have a pair of bluebirds hanging around which i thought was kind of early, especially for NEO.

I didn't know what to expect once i hung this feeder it but its been fun watching the feeding station really come alive.

Does anybody else feed mealworm or something different than the usual ? 

Maybe mealworms are the norm, but they are new to me.

Thought i would revive this thread as today the wind is howling and the snow is blowing and looking out the widow is about the only thing on my mind this morning


----------



## bobk

One of the houses down the road has a yard full of water from the flooding. There had to be 40-50 robins all around the edges feeding. 

We have several bluebird houses but I’ve yet to see any bluebirds. Might have to get some mealworms.


----------



## Mickey

FOWL BRAWL said:


> I added a small feeder and filled it with dried mealworms last week and now have a pair of bluebirds hanging around which i thought was kind of early, especially for NEO.
> 
> I didn't know what to expect once i hung this feeder it but its been fun watching the feeding station really come alive.
> 
> Does anybody else feed mealworm or something different than the usual ?
> 
> Maybe mealworms are the norm, but they are new to me.
> 
> Thought i would revive this thread as today the wind is howling and the snow is blowing and looking out the widow is about the only thing on my mind this morning


Blue Birds are year round residents in NEO. My buddy in East Canton feeds them raisins.


----------



## snag

I read about using meal worms that they would hydrate them in water then put out for the bluebirds. I haven’t seen any around our feeders. Had two redwing blackbirds yesterday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishn

FOWL BRAWL said:


> I added a small feeder and filled it with dried mealworms last week and now have a pair of bluebirds hanging around which i thought was kind of early, especially for NEO.
> 
> I didn't know what to expect once i hung this feeder it but its been fun watching the feeding station really come alive.
> 
> Does anybody else feed mealworm or something different than the usual ?
> 
> Maybe mealworms are the norm, but they are new to me.
> 
> Thought i would revive this thread as today the wind is howling and the snow is blowing and looking out the widow is about the only thing on my mind this morning


We have a cylinder we picked up at birds unlimited that we use for meal worms. The Blue Birds do love’em. They are in Ohio all year at least in Central Ohio… 
We don’t hydrate them, just toss em in the feeder. They will attract bug eaters. Buy two bags, everything loves em. We have been filling ours daily.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

Today was the first day I've seen the redwing blackbirds at the feeder here in NEO


----------



## baitguy

I have a feeding question ... have always thrown out old bread for the birds which also gets scarfed up by squirrels and munks and occasionally the neighbors cats ... sput some out the other day that had a little mold on it ... wife is distressed that the critters get sick ... the domesticated ones maybe, maybe not, but I'm thinking the wild ones are pretty much impervious to that ... any thoughts one way or the other ...


----------



## bobk

I don’t think moldy bread will hurt birds. Bread in general isn’t really good for birds though.


----------



## Gottagofishn

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Today was the first day I've seen the redwing blackbirds at the feeder here in NEO


Had a Red Winged Black Bird at my feeder here in Cubs a few minutes ago. Don’t see them here often…


----------



## Mickey

I've had a flicker here in Canton on the suet for about 3 weeks now. First one I've seen in winter here. Also have had one red breasted nuthatch and one Carolina wren. Pretty neat birds.


----------



## Gottagofishn

Flickers are very cool, nice mating dance. Last year we had a pair Red Breasted Nuthatch’s hang around all winter, didn’t show up this year though.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Heard the woodcock starting their mating ritual a few days ago…


----------



## c. j. stone

Geese and wood ducksg are back and mating from all the commotion hearing in the flooded part of my woods. Bad thing is, it dries up in early summer(they don’t know that!)


----------



## fasteddy

I saw TWO pileated woodpeckers today, one was following the other. Last time I saw one was 40+ years ago. I'm about 500' from Rocky River reservation, Cleveland Metro park. Nature, pretty cool.


----------



## Lil' Rob

fasteddy said:


> I saw TWO pileated woodpeckers today, one was following the other. Last time I saw one was 40+ years ago. I'm about 500' from Rocky River reservation, Cleveland Metro park. Nature, pretty cool.


I had one in my backyard the other day...see them often while hunting...Medina County. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Pileated pair showed up here in SWO this week. Now that the pond is full the driveway culvert gave up a possum this week, comes on the porch at the feeders dawn and dusk. Little dog goes nuts so I put a piece of cardboard in the window. Dog looked at me like, "what the .... you did that for!"


----------



## garhtr

Noticed a decrease in the squirrel population near the feeder lately ? ?
















I was thinking cats but saw this guy just miss, he waited nearby until mr. squirrel came back down and nearly scored.
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## $diesel$

I noticed a chickadee, the last few days, hanging up side down on my suet feeder and tearing the suet up. 
I don't mind that, but i've never seen a chickadee do it before.
Is this common behavior for them?


----------



## fishless

$diesel$ said:


> I noticed a chickadee, the last few days, hanging up side down on my suet feeder and tearing the suet up.
> I don't mind that, but i've never seen a chickadee do it before.
> Is this common behavior for them?


yep


----------



## mrb1

garhtr said:


> Noticed a decrease in the squirrel population near the feeder lately ? ?
> I was thinking cats but saw this guy just miss, he waited nearby until mr. squirrel came back down and nearly scored.
> Good luck and enjoy !


My Doberman just ran one (squirrel) down a couple weeks ago and strutted around the yard with it in his jaws like he was the king of the world. All I could do to get him to drop it. 🤣


----------



## Gottagofishn

Carolina Wren building a nest under a upper deck, House Finches building a nest in a bird box under the soffit in front and blue birds hanging around a box in the yard… Most birds flying around in pairs. Must be spring!
Just checked, Magee Marsh will be open this year.


----------



## fishless

Gottagofishn said:


> Carolina Wren building a nest under a upper deck, House Finches building a nest in a bird box under the soffit in front and blue birds hanging around a box in the yard… Most birds flying around in pairs. Must be spring!
> Just checked, Magee Marsh will be open this year.


Spring peepers singing right now but I bet they will quit soon with this cold weather coming in


----------



## Redheads

As the snow melted and the temperatures rose, the egg eaters really showed up to take advantage of the spilled seed.

As the blood spills, the crows seem to know exactly where the dead have laid.

I love spring and how some things come to life while others have perish

Bring on the turkey !!


----------



## $diesel$

^ ^ ^

Double that!


----------



## $diesel$

I finally seen 2 blue birds at my feeder yesterday, first time ever.
Lot of other birds starting to show up, chickadees, various woodpeckers, and even a dove on the ground under the feeder.


----------



## mrb1

$diesel$ said:


> I finally seen 2 blue birds at my feeder yesterday, first time ever.
> Lot of other birds starting to show up, chickadees, various woodpeckers, and even a dove on the ground under the feeder.


Doves...lol...my post from yesterday in another thread..

We were sitting having supper last night when something flashed by the window towards the back yard and the feeding stations. Have 5 or 6 tube feeders and some suet cakes that attract a good number and variety. Really didn't think much of it at the time. Go out with the dog about an hour later and he takes off at a sprint headed to the feeders. There is a big pile of dove feathers strewn all about the deck near the feeders. He runs around the house full speed, nose down. From around the corner of the house comes flying a hawk (red tail?) clutching the dove about 5 feet off the ground straight at me. Literally had to hit the deck to avoid him hitting me. So I guess I got my moneys worth out of that bag🤣


----------



## $diesel$

Very cool, mrb1, i like to see off chance things like that
Last year, taking the dogs out to do they're business, i actually flush a bald eagle out of a tree 15 feet from the feeder. One of the coolest things i ever seen.
I believe he was look'n to snag him one of the doves.
I'd never seen one up that close, he flew 20 feet over my head. Those critters are HUGH.


----------



## Redheads

Has anybody put out their oriole feeders yet and if so any visitors ?

Thinking its a bit early but it seems things are starting to come alive. I would rather be early then late.

I'm guessing ill hang mine today before tomorrow's snow,just in case


----------



## $diesel$

It's get'n there, RH, i believe mine showed up in April last year.
I usually start the oriole feeder same time as my hummingbird feeders, next warm spell.


----------



## Mickey

Redheads said:


> Has anybody put out their oriole feeders yet and if so any visitors ?
> 
> Thinking its a bit early but it seems things are starting to come alive. I would rather be early then late.
> 
> I'm guessing ill hang mine today before tomorrow's snow,just in case


Hummers, Orioles and Catbirds, last week of April to first week of May in Canton area every year. I keep records.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

opossum is here at 1930 every night now


----------



## fishless

Ol' Whiskers said:


> View attachment 485708
> opossum is here at 1930 every night now


Thats pretty cool


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Choot’em. Best advice ever given!!


----------



## Lil' Rob

Possum stew time!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Choot’em. Best advice ever given!!





Lil' Rob said:


> Possum stew time!


Mrs. Whiskers be havin' me shot n inthe stew!


----------



## garhtr

My backyard best friend made it through another winter. She has been hanging around 3 years and starting to look a little gray in the face, should show up with some kits in a month or so.
Enjoy n good luck !


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Took the little dig out on a leash yesterday afternoon. Got around the pond and a hen Killdeer took off along the ground in front of us, dragging a wing and screeching wildly. Had to look really close around the gravel, found a clutch of four eggs laid between stones. I set up some larger stones for a windbreak and she really really really wanted me to follow her. Saw her from fifty feet away at dawn, sitting in the wind on the nest. Will have to steer clear while cutting the grass for two months or so.


----------



## CFIden

I have one bob tailed grey squirrel and one with about a 4" tail. The bob tailed was here last year. He looks really weird every time I see him. Takes me a minute to figure out what it is. LOL


----------



## garhtr

CFIden said:


> Takes me a minute to figure out what it is. LOL


 We had a bob-tail hanging around a few years ago, it is funny how different they look with out the bushy-tail.
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## Redheads

According to the migration map the hummers are getting close.

Feeders have been out for the last few days, shouldn't be too much longer.









2022 Hummingbird Migration Map






www.hummingbirdcentral.com


----------



## $diesel$

I had my first pair of catbirds show up on Monday.
Very soon, orioles and hummers


----------



## stormfront

We live in a big suburb butted up against a city but we get deer, coyotes, turkeys and other nice people. Yesterday I was tilling my gardens and thought back to last year. I had planted some White Tomesol Tomatoes and they were really late to produce. I finally had one ready to pick the following day but Old Beaneater, the neighborhood buck, came through and ate most of it while it was still on the vine. I actually saw him as he tripped a security light and went around the side of the house. They coyotes crapped in my bush beans twice also. Meanwhile, Bluebirds and the Redtail Hawks have returned.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

$diesel$ said:


> I had my first pair of catbirds show up on Monday.
> Very soon, orioles and hummers


We got our first catbirds last weekend. Have one that will almost eat out of my hand. Can get about 6 inches away before it turns away. Almost mistook it for a grackle yesterday. Luckily I have a scope on the air rifle.


----------



## Mickey

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> We got our first catbirds last weekend. Have one that will almost eat out of my hand. Can get about 6 inches away before it turns away. Almost mistook it for a grackle yesterday. Luckily I have a scope on the air rifle.


Thanks for the report on the catbirds Mike. And just a friendly heads up to all.....Make sure before you shoot. Female red winged blackbirds look a lot like starlings.


----------



## M R DUCKS




----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Our house sits 250 feet uphill of Elk Creek, on the rim of a 30% slope. The vultures are back in force, riding the thermal lift. I might get into the woods down the hill before it rains to see if the coyotes left a carcass.


----------



## Mickey

First hummer in Canton Thursday!


----------



## baitguy

we have a Robin's nest in my wife's front door wreath w/4 little blue eggs 🐦 a couple nights ago I forgot she was there and when I opened it up to check my car she took off flying inside my house 😱 was moderately entertaining trying to catch her at 11P ... there was a nest last spring in the same spot that hatched 3 little ones ...


----------



## bobk

Jakes chasing girls this morning.


----------



## $diesel$

No hummers in Youngstown yet, however, i did have my first ever "redheaded woodpecker", three yellow chickadee's, and some critter i'm not quite sure of. Gonna have to go to my book to figure it out.
A light brownish-grey, sparrow looking bird, with a bright red cap and the red slowly diminishs as it goes down the body to about mid-point.


----------



## Redheads

No hummers here yet in Summit county,or at least my feeders.

Do have a bunch of Orioles hanging around though.

Been a large amount of redwing blackbirds cleaning me out daily.........I wish they would more on already


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Orchard Orioles showed up this week too


----------



## codger

$diesel$ said:


> A light brownish-grey, sparrow looking bird, with a bright red cap and the red slowly diminishs as it goes down the body to about mid-point.


Maybe a House Finch (Carpodacus Mexicanus)?


----------



## $diesel$

Here's a couple pics from today.
That red headed one and a lousy pic of my first Grosbeak of the year.


----------



## $diesel$

Yessir, codger, i just looked it up.
Still no hummer and no orioles, but i did have 3 male Grosbeaks at my feeder at the same time this morning.
I also had a starling and 2 Grackles there, looks like i gotta dig out the Gamo. The Grackles will wipe out the feeder in 1 day and the Starlings take great quantities of my suet.


----------



## Mickey

Two rare sights in Canton today. Red Headed Woodpecker and a Yellow Rumped Warbler. Had 2 of these warblers hang out for a week or 2 last year about this time. They ate peanut butter. I fished North Bend Reservoir in W. Va. About 10 years ago and saw lots of red heads. They liked dead trees in and by the water. Very pretty. Also have a Red Breasted Nuthatch hanging out. Don't see many of them either.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

The Killdeer hen hatched out four chicks about twelve days ago, little ones are now fledged and firaging. Sge laid first egg yesterday and defended it vigorously from the zero turn mower. Funny, when I walk up she goes into injured bird mode trying to lure me away from the nest, but drive a mower or bobcat up and she stands there beatin her wings puffin her chest out and screamin at the top of her lungs.

Was just out with the dogs and second egg layed today.


----------



## $diesel$

That red head was the first one i ever saw. Never seen the Warbler. I get 1 or 2 Red Nuthatches every year. The most prevalent bird i have are the white breasted Nuthatches.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

This guy showed up yesterday, couldn't get a good pic until now. There is a colony of melanistic squirrels, black and white, about a mile south. This one however is albino, has pink eyes.


----------



## Gottagofishn

House Finch +1


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Some grosbeak porn goin on in the trees in my backyard after this latest storm blew through. Didn’t take pics per OGF rules lol.


----------



## bobk

Sleep well.


----------



## garhtr

Keeping company on the deck a.m.
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## Mickey

bobk said:


> View attachment 487816
> 
> Sleep well.


What's the clear plastic tube and what's in it?


----------



## bobk

Mickey said:


> What's the clear plastic tube and what's in it?


The plastic is the catch basin for the wood boring bees.


----------



## M R DUCKS

Bees,
carpenter/wood


----------



## Mickey

bobk said:


> The plastic is the catch basin for the wood boring bees.


Thanks. I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Lil' Rob

I've had no success catching those bees with those types of traps...they get into to my fence posts.


----------



## $diesel$

Those borer bees cut a 3/8 hole in wood. They were drilling into the decorative trim around my enclosed porch, i cut plugs from 3/8 dowel rod and hammered them into the holes. Problem gone.


----------



## $diesel$

Had my first oriole of the season show up yesterday.
If i get time today, i want to get a photo of him and the 3 male Grosbeaks at the feeder together.
They were all there yesterday while i was sitting on the driveway changing out my trailer tail lights.
My son showed me a pic yesterday his friend sent him showing 5 oriole at his feeder at the same time.


----------



## $diesel$

This guy showed up today.
Didn't hit the feeder and i could tell he wasn't gonna stay long. Took a quick couple photo's with my phone from a pretty good distance.
Only the second one i've seen in my life time, Scarlet Tanager


----------



## Weekender#1

You want to talk about a fricken bird, wow. Just had a great experience in the birding world. I live in the city limits of Findlay but on the way back edge of it, 30 yards from the city line. Residencial street, 10 homes on each side one block and it dead ends. A squirrel was killed yesterday by a car, laid in the street so far. Then my son say's look at that and a mature bald eagle is circling the squirrel 10 foot off the ground in between the houses but a very tight circle, eagle lands in our street walking around with another eagle flying at tree level. The eagle picked up the dead squirrel and flew back to their nest 1/4 mile away. I see them every day as I drive by the nest on into town, but damn it was walking down our street, so sweet for me to see.


----------



## Redheads

Been a crazy spring as far as the amount of activity goes on my feeders especially recently.

Not quite a week so far and ive gone through 40# of oilers,3# of grape jelly along with almost a gallon of nectar........and a tin of .177 cal pellets.


----------



## bobk

Had this visitor today while planting lettuce.


----------



## Lazy 8

I saw another pilated woodpecker down in WV yesterday. I can't seem to get a pic of it because they spook very easily. I'll keep trying. They say they're as big as a crow and I believe them.
You'll never forget their call.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Yep...see at least one pilated woodpecker anytime I sitting for deer...they are big and noisy.


----------



## garhtr

This guy and a few of his friends are starting to hang around toooo close to the garden, luckily no damage ----- yet
Good luck and enjoy


----------



## Mickey

Just saw a fox in the back. I've got a dead tree with a hole and I put peanuts in the hole at night and often a flying squirrel comes right down for them. Fascinating to watch them.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Looks like it's going to be a bumper year for Killdeer hatches. Little hen already set four, hatched four, and they've all made it thru the last month. Now five in a clutch, same hen same nest.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

just cleaning up droppings from the bird feeder


----------



## cincinnati

Had a flight of cedar waxwings take a break in the top of our bald cypress tree, today.


----------



## $diesel$

The white one is very different, OW. Where are you located, sir?
He's not an albino as i see dark eyes. He must be genetically predisposed to white pigmentation?


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

$diesel$ said:


> The white one is very different, OW. Where are you located, sir?
> He's not an albino as i see dark eyes. He must be genetically predisposed to white pigmentation?


I'm in Trenton about 30 miles north of western Cincy. About a mile south there is a colony of melanistic blacks and leucistic whites. Somehting to see when the'y're all together. There's a group at the house that all have white ears, and agee with white feet as wellThey're free range so there you go. Did have a true albino couple weeks ago.


----------



## $diesel$

That is very cool, OW.
Would love to get close to them with my 35mm Cannon. Too far for my old arse to drive, though. 🤙


----------



## garhtr

Probably had a dozen bluejays in Feb/ March but we're down to a single pair now---- beautiful birds.
















The male was displaying like a Turkey, wish I could've gotten a better pic.
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## Bitz

This guy was picking at bugs in the sidewalk (northern flicker)


----------



## Redheads

It's been a great spring with lots of good sightings here.

The one bird I have not seen yet this year is a rose breasted grosbeak, which seems very odd to me.


----------



## PBsQuest

Redheads said:


> It's been a great spring with lots of good sightings here.
> 
> The one bird I have not seen yet this year is a rose breasted grosbeak, which seems very odd to me.


I've had them every day for the last week and a half or so in Geauga County. 

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X304F using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$

I have 3 males and only 1 female so far. (Grosbeaks)


----------



## $diesel$

Bitz said:


> This guy was picking at bugs in the sidewalk (northern flicker)
> View attachment 488549
> 
> View attachment 488548


I have a couple flickers hitting my suet feeder. Those birds are the noisiest critters around.


----------



## Redheads

Yesterday while doing to work outside my wife and i found multiple dead birds around the yard,

This doesn't appear to be the work of a raptor or feral cats.

I have been wanting to stop the feeding soon anyways, but the sure volume of birds using the feeders is impressive.


----------



## $diesel$

That's strange, Redheads.
Are we still in that bird sickness protocol?
Remember, the ODNR asked us to stop the feeding last year due to sickness of some kind?


----------



## bobk

$diesel$ said:


> That's strange, Redheads.
> Are we still in that bird sickness protocol?
> Remember, the ODNR asked us to stop the feeding last year due to sickness of some kind?


Pretty sure they lifted that request last fall.


----------



## $diesel$

Good to hear that.


----------



## $diesel$

I had my yearly fly-by of a pileated last week. He's been doing that for several years now, but never lands here.
Today, he finally did, but he caught me in a spot i could not get up and go in for the camera. So........i did the next best thing and snapped him with my phone. The pics came out pretty bad as he was about 20 yards from me and behind some leaves, one could tell he's there.


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> I had my yearly fly-by of a pileated last week. He's been doing that for several years now, but never lands here.
> Today, he finally did, but he caught me in a spot i could not get up and go in for the camera. So........i did the next best thing and snapped him with my phone. The pics came out pretty bad as he was about 20 yards from me and behind some leaves, one could tell he's there.
> 
> View attachment 488977
> 
> 
> View attachment 488978


I dunno Diesel. It could be Bigfoot sticking his tongue out at you.


----------



## $diesel$

Hahaha, maybe your right, Lazy.
I'm hoping he comes back so maybe, i can get some better pics. I have to learn to take my old Eos outside with me this time of the year.


----------



## Lazy 8

$diesel$ said:


> Hahaha, maybe your right, Lazy.
> I'm hoping he comes back so maybe, i can get some better pics. I have to learn to take my old Eos outside with me this time of the year.


I can't get any pics of the one I've seen. He's very spooky. Kinda like Bigfoot?


----------



## Shad Rap




----------



## OptOutside440

This catbird sure has been vocal around the house. I heard it a couple weeks ago singing in the middle of the night too when it was a full moon.


----------



## Lil' Rob

The other day...had two mourning doves pecking away in my garden less than 10 feet away from me while I cleaning out the weefs getting ready to rototill...must have been at least 20 minutes...walked around quite a bit and they just stayed right there...they never flew away until the wife let the dogs out

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrb1

First few lightning bugs of the year just now emerging out of the tall grass at the fields edge. Posted at another site (vintage vinyl and stereo equipment) I visit that has members from around the world. People (mostly out West) actually giving me grief..."They're called fireflies"


----------



## noahdoak

Don't have any feeders out but we see a hell of a lot of bobcats out in eastern OH. One even decided to come up on our porch a few months ago and say hello to my pet cat before walking away, and we got it all on camera. Pretty entertaining video. I'm living in Dayton for work at the moment and on a recent float down the upper section of the Mad me and my buddy saw an absurd amount of raccoons.


----------



## $diesel$

Shad Rap said:


> View attachment 489022


Wow, SR, that critter is beautiful. Ol Whiskers posted some great pics of different colored squirrels as well.
I've been inadvertently feeding my squirrels for years now, and they are getting HUGH! A couple of those big boys just may find their way into some pot pies this fall.


----------



## $diesel$

noahdoak said:


> Don't have any feeders out but we see a hell of a lot of bobcats out in eastern OH. One even decided to come up on our porch a few months ago and say hello to my pet cat before walking away, and we got it all on camera. Pretty entertaining video. I'm living in Dayton for work at the moment and on a recent float down the upper section of the Mad me and my buddy saw an absurd amount of raccoons.


I'm about as eastern Ohio as it gets. My place is bout a quarter mile from the PA line and i have never seen one. You are fortunate to see such a critter.
I have seen their tracks in the snow, but never the cat itself.
I have a 131 lb. half/husky in the yard that forbids any wild creature into the yard while he's outside, though. Perhaps this is why i;ve not seen one.


----------



## bobk

Lil' Rob said:


> I've had no success catching those bees with those types of traps...they get into to my fence posts.


Mine are working quite well. I’ll probably just make the next ones. I need 6 more for the garages.


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> Mine are working quite well


I've killed a half dozen or so with a bad mitten racket and a couple  with my hat ----thought about trying to pick off one or two with the grandsons Red Ryder bb gun.
Good luck and enjoy


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> I've killed a half dozen or so with a bad mitten racket and a couple  with my hat ----thought about trying to pick off one or two with the grandsons Red Ryder bb gun.
> Good luck and enjoy


I killed several with my trusty racket. I placed them in the traps. I think that helped bring in the other ones. I’ve got badminton rackets set out in all buildings. Whack em and stack em. 😳


----------



## $diesel$

That's really kind of funny, guys. 
My neighbor just gave me a brand new badmitten racket last week for that purpose.......LOL.
It definitely works.


----------



## bobk

$diesel$ said:


> That's really kind of funny, guys.
> My neighbor just gave me a brand new badmitten racket last week for that purpose.......LOL.
> It definitely works.


Yep, my wife laugh’s at me. I can hear those suckers flying from quite a ways off. I grab the racket and off I go! Therapy.


----------



## Lazy 8

I was ok with them until one bore a hole in the handle of my shovel. They wore out their welcome.


----------



## $diesel$

You gus are too funny.
.......but obviously quite lethal.
LOL


----------



## Mickey

I've been taking pics of flying squirrels the last couple nights. There are 2 that are almost taking a peanut out of my hand as I put them in a hole in a dead tree. Startled the hell out of me! Last night I spotted a screech owl on the bird bath. I got a photo of it just before it took off following a squirrel. Hope it didn't catch it because I enjoy seeing the squirrels so much. But that's nature. Wish I wasn't so technologically stupid so I could post photos.


----------



## buckeyebowman

mrb1 said:


> First few lightning bugs of the year just now emerging out of the tall grass at the fields edge. Posted at another site (vintage vinyl and stereo equipment) I visit that has members from around the world. People (mostly out West) actually giving me grief..."They're called fireflies"


Quite a few years ago, there was a girl from California out here visiting relatives, and we were invited to the same party at a friends house who lived kind of out in the country. We're on the back deck and the fireflies were out in force! The girl let out a gasp and asked what all those lights in the back yard were. Claimed not to have them where she lived. 

About the only wildlife I've seen in my back yard have been a couple of tiny praying mantis! I spotted the first one on the lid of my garbage can. It was about a half inch long! Watering the other day I spotted another one about an inch an a half long. I made sure not to hit it with the water because I didn't want to drown it. They showed up about 3-4 years ago and have been around ever since. Fine by me, keep the bad bugs out of my garden.


----------



## ironman172

Just got a visit from the local ,I've been hearing about
.









Through the screen .....zoomed in


----------



## bobk

ironman172 said:


> Just got a visit from the local ,I've been hearing about
> .
> View attachment 490451
> 
> 
> Through the screen .....zoomed in
> 
> View attachment 490452


He’s going to be a darn nice one. Better stay in the city.


----------



## ironman172

bobk said:


> He’s going to be a darn nice one. Better stay in the city.


I wish I could hunt here , be easy Pickens and urban limits


----------



## OptOutside440

ironman172 said:


> Just got a visit from the local ,I've been hearing about
> .
> View attachment 490451
> 
> 
> Through the screen .....zoomed in
> 
> View attachment 490452
> 
> 
> View attachment 490453


Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

ironman172 said:


> Just got a visit from the local ,I've been hearing about
> .
> View attachment 490451
> 
> 
> Through the screen .....zoomed in
> 
> View attachment 490452
> 
> 
> View attachment 490453


😳


----------



## Lil' Rob

Another city buck...small 6 pointer behind him.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$

I had a different critter at my feeder Friday. Opened the back door to take the dog out and there was a mature hen turkey under the feeder tearing up the oilers on the ground.


----------



## ironman172

Neighbors front yard, she wondered what was eating her flowers


----------



## garhtr

Size wise ---The kids are catching up with mom


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

Been watching a fat groundhog eating the clover in the back. Finally caught sight of him under the shed behind the polebarn, where he's excavated two tunnels and pulled out all the B19 base under the batterboard Must have claws of iron to dig thru that. Today I got up enough steam to move all of the old mowers and junk out (ten minutes on cl got it all gone) and found the damage in the pics. I have had a havahart one door trap out for a couple weeks, caught two baby racoons three times, one momma racon, and a squirrel, on cucumber, zucchini, and cantaloupe. At least no skunks. I do not want to shoot him, neighbors close. Relocation is the primary objective. Any tips?

Tomorrow if I feel ok it's jammin the gravel back under the tunnel at least ten feet back in the bigger hole. I read ammonia us a good repellent.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I realize you said relocation is wanted but I would personally set a 160 connibear at the entrance and be done with him or whatever else decides to go in/out of the hole. If you have cats not a good idea, if neighbors have cats not your problem. And nobody wants your groundhog relocated to their property.


----------



## Lazy 8

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I realize you said relocation is wanted but I would personally set a 160 connibear at the entrance and be done with him or whatever else decides to go in/out of the hole. If you have cats not a good idea, if neighbors have cats not your problem. And nobody wants your groundhog relocated to their property.


I agree with Mike here. Also, and I could be wrong (the good Lord knows I have been) but I think it's illegal to transport a varmint. The theory is you could be unknowingly relocating disease. 
It's perfectly legal to euthanize them. You could drown them or throw a tarp over the trap and run a hose from your vehicles exhaust. UNLESS YOU'RE DRIVING A EV!


----------



## Lil' Rob

I've heard...not sure if it's true...did work for me...if you shove a dead groundhog back down the hole it came out of...you'll drive other out and they won't return...haven't had a groundhog in my yard in over 10 years...

Rabbits...that's a different story 😖


----------



## bobk

Lil' Rob said:


> I've heard...not sure if it's true...did work for me...if you shove a dead groundhog back down the hole it came out of...you'll drive other out and they won't return...haven't had a groundhog in my yard in over 10 years...
> 
> Rabbits...that's a different story 😖


----------



## codger

Drown, gut, skin, cook. Good eatin. Even better than opossum.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

score one juvenile opossum this morning


----------



## ironman172

Not at the feeder but bedded down right by the tomato area


----------



## WickedWalleye

Been feeding the squirrels some peanuts this Winter, got this one to come up to the sliding glass doors.


----------



## bobk

WickedWalleye said:


> Been feeding the squirrels some peanuts this Winter, got this one to come up to the sliding glass doors.
> View attachment 500597


Kinda shaped like a peanut🤔 Cool.


----------



## ironman172

Visit from a hungry visitor this morning


----------



## RJH68

Brother sent me this from his yard. Pheasant and buck.


----------



## CFIden

WickedWalleye said:


> Been feeding the squirrels some peanuts this Winter, got this one to come up to the sliding glass doors.
> View attachment 500597


That's cool.


----------



## Lil' Rob

ironman172 said:


> Visit from a hungry visitor this morning
> View attachment 501313


Looks well fed!


----------



## ironman172

They've been eating real good spring, summer and fall..... gardens and flowers plus alot of nuts from the trees


----------



## ironman172

Close to the back yard, think 3 followed me home  coming to the bird feeders


----------



## OptOutside440

They definitely are yarded up now!


----------



## PromiseKeeper

Hope you don’t plant a garden this spring. You may have problems!


----------



## Dovans

back yard today


----------



## $diesel$

Those critters must be very hungry, they were eating my rhododendrons monday


----------



## M R DUCKS

They are eating well here!


----------



## garhtr

Lotta tracks behind my house but most visitors have been after dark.








Big variety of birds hitting the feeders, a lot of cardinals, blk cap chickadees and junkos and even have a few doves.
Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## M R DUCKS

My night travelers.


----------



## albionsteelheader

Our seed and suet feeders are seeing a lot of activity - went to local 'big box tractor store' for some sunflower hearts and was shocked to see the price almost doubled for a 20 lb bag. Last year was $29 - now its $49 (!), so just bought suet.

Stopped at a local feed store near Mosquito/ Cortland while visiting family yesterday - bought 2, 10 lb bags of sunflower hearts for $33.07.....shoulda' bought more, but birds are good for the time being


----------



## Doboy

albionsteelheader said:


> Our seed and suet feeders are seeing a lot of activity - went to local 'big box' for some sunflower hearts and was shocked to see the price almost doubled for a 20 lb bag. Last year was $29 - now its $49 (!), so just bought some suet.
> *Stopped at a local feed store near Mosquito/ Cortland while visiting family yesterday - bought 2, 10 lb bags of sunflower hearts for $33.07*.....shoulda' bought more, but birds are good for the time being



Thanks for the 'feed store' tip. (name Please?) I'll try to search it up.
Would they also sell food plot seeds by the pound? like red clover, turnips, kohlrabi?


----------



## albionsteelheader

312 S Mecca St, Cortland, OH 44410 







Home - Centerra Co-op


We are a progressive agricultural co-op with a rich history in farming. Our roots in the cooperative system date back over 80 years.




www.centerracoop.com







(less mess with the hull-less sunflower seeds......)


----------



## Doboy

Just about everything out there has been hitting our feeder. Rabbits, *****, starlings, & crows by the hundreds,,, owls, cats & hawks too. The rabbits are disappearing fast, & I haven't put any in the freezer, yet.
. Had about 1000 pictures in the last month. The hawks are hanging around more, each & everyday,,, I try to spook 'em off when I see 'em.
We still have up to 6 deer at a time hitting the feeder, usually coming in around 7-7:30, & feasting till 11-12. Absolutely NO HORNS,,,, Not even a button.?
We still have 2 deer tags left,,,, but I just can't stick one of my pets!???? ;>)




















Yearling,,, still nursing.









X-Mas Dinner









Baby resting between meals










Doe,,, Shot before?


----------



## albionsteelheader

Deer were visting our feeders in Oct/Nov - started to toss some corn out to keep them from eating the more expensive sunflower seeds.....after a few days this gal became my new friend for about 2 months until the bucks came courting


----------



## Gottagofishn

Starlings take over the feeder’s when there’s snow on the ground. I went out to fill the feeder and found one huddled in the tray, it wasn’t quite dead, but close. A little bit later his buddies tossed him out of the tray and he was in the snow with his feet sticking in the air.
Next morning I saw a crow grab the starling and fly off with it. He dropped it and started to eat it. A Hawk swooped down grabbed the dead bird and took off. The crow flew off in pursuit.
Never a dull moment…
In addition, my wife was in the laundry room and said something was in the furnace. I went down and sure enough something was in the exhaust pipe. I turned off the furnace, took the pipes off, grabbed the bird (he was not happy) took him outside and released it. It flew away as if nothing had happened.
I read they hang around the exhaust as it’s warm. Then the carbon monoxide knocks them out and they fall in.
Birds…


----------



## Mickey

Doboy said:


> Just about everything out there has been hitting our feeder. Rabbits, ***, starlings, & crows by the hundreds,,, owls, cats & hawks too. The rabbits are disappearing fast, & I haven't put any in the freezer, yet.
> . Had about 1000 pictures in the last month. The hawks are hanging around more, each & everyday,,, I try to spook 'em off when I see 'em.
> We still have up to 6 deer at a time hitting the feeder, usually coming in around 7-7:30, & feasting till 11-12. Absolutely NO HORNS,,,, Not even a button.?
> We still have 2 deer tags left,,,, but I just can't stick one of my pets!???? ;>)
> 
> View attachment 501843
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 501844
> 
> 
> Yearling,,, still nursing.
> View attachment 501846
> 
> 
> X-Mas Dinner
> View attachment 501847
> 
> 
> Baby resting between meals
> View attachment 501848
> 
> 
> 
> Doe,,, Shot before?
> View attachment 501851


Hawks save you money on bird seed. I enjoy seeing them catching a bird now and then.That's nature.


----------



## Moo Juice

Sooooo...... How early do pigeons start nesting?


----------



## DH56

Have several does hanging around since the arctic blast over a week ago. These old girls even bed here close to the oak tree that had a heavy crop of acorns this fall.


----------



## RJH68

Some new ducks showed up in the backyard today.
Usually only mallards and the occasional wood duck. 
Merganser?


----------



## joekacz

Nice Hoodies…


----------



## CFIden

Hooded Merganser. First duck I ever shot.


----------

